
NSA growth fueled by need to target terrorists - jamesbritt
http://m.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/nsa-growth-fueled-by-need-to-target-terrorists/2013/07/21/24c93cf4-f0b1-11e2-bed3-b9b6fe264871_story.html
======
Torkild
I think "terrorism" remains too nondescript a term, and the fact that more
Americans die each year from lawn mower-related accidents than from acts of
domestic terrorism is indicative that other reasons for the surveillance
exist.

